# 3 day old baby with dried poop



## nccountrygirl70

I have a 3 day old baby that mom didn't clean him well and his tail is stuck to his butt with dry hard poop. I tried to wash it off with warm water and soap but will not come off and I tried to shave it off but it so hard it will not shave off. I really need help with getting it off he isn't as playful as the other babies because he can't poop.

Thanks


----------



## springkids

Well as you already know that has to come off. You may have to really soak his bum down really wet (some warm water and a gentle soap) and let it soak in. Do you have a disposable glove you can use? Then you can take your fingers and work and massage to see if it will break loose. You may have to keep doing over and over to break it all free. Once you get it loose rub some vaseline or triple antibiotic ointment on there to help soothe the skin and prevent it from sticking again.


----------



## nccountrygirl70

I have dawn dish soap or body wash do you think one of these will be ok or do I need baby wash or shampoo?


----------



## lottsagoats1

The only thing I have found tyhat will help is soaking his butt on warm water until the dried poop is soft and able to be removed.


----------



## ksalvagno

You will need to soak it.


----------



## canyontrailgoats

Ouch!  . Soak a washcloth in water as warm as it can be with dish soap, and hold it to the feces until it begins to soften. Then gently pull it off. Or just put his whole bottom in a pan of warm water. Once he's clean dip your finger in vaseline and gently swab around his anus to prevent future poop from sticking.


----------



## Summersun

Dawn dish soap is gentle. Use it over bodywash.


----------



## StaceyRosado

i have merged your two topics. in the future please only make one post per issue. thanks


----------



## springkids

How is it going? Were you able to get it loose?


----------



## nccountrygirl70

Yes I got it off poor baby I soaked it with warm water and dawn and then took the dog clipper have shaved it off. He has a bald butt lol. He is feeling much better playing with the other babies now thanks everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad it came off, put some Vaseline on the bum and it will repel most of the poo, so it won't stick as bad.


----------

